# newbee here from central FL.



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Talk to the people at Skull Island. They are in your neck of the woods. Love mine.


----------



## Bd3:16 (Sep 18, 2017)

cougmantx said:


> Talk to the people at Skull Island. They are in your neck of the woods. Love mine.


What's the price tag and wait time/


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Bd3:16 said:


> What's the price tag and wait time/


Couldn't tell you this year. You can request it from their website. Great people to work with and the fit and finish is great. Several configurations.


----------



## Bd3:16 (Sep 18, 2017)

cougmantx said:


> Couldn't tell you this year. You can request it from their website. Great people to work with and the fit and finish is great. Several configurations.


I checked it out on the website. Finish does look awesome. Waiting on a return email now.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Bd3:16 said:


> I checked it out on the website. Finish does look awesome. Waiting on a return email now.


Tell them Warren sent you. I talk to them fairly regularly.


----------



## Bd3:16 (Sep 18, 2017)

cougmantx said:


> Tell them Warren sent you. I talk to them fairly regularly.


Thanks could you post a picture of your boat with the side console. How stable is this skiff?


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Bd3:16 said:


> Thanks could you post a picture of your boat with the side console. How stable is this skiff?


It's tippy and at first I was anxious but now I don't think of it. I'm an old fat man and am comfortable in it. I'll post some pictures in the morning but if you look up the video of Florida anglers review, that's my skiff. 

It tracks well, spins on a dime, turns like it's on rails with no slippage, and I can run all day on an 8 gallon tank. They really did well on this skiff.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

We literally pole this skiff in 6 inches of water with two full grown and over weight men on it.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Sorry it took me so long.


----------

